
Show HN: View Apple WWDC Videos in Chrome - skhavari
https://codepad.co/snippet/t0YdLsVu
======
moondev
[https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/cr-hls-
player/aeaj...](https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/cr-hls-
player/aeajdeepnjjdekpbicjhfldagkjndjid?hl=en-US) also does m38u vlc links

